# AEP last weekend



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

Fished Friday thru sunday at AEP with 2 other serious bass anglers. Saw lots of people down there between the hunters, shroomers and fisherfolks.
It was tough going for our group until Sunday afternoon. Friday all day was so so, picked up a little between 4-6pm, saturday was pretty bad bite especially the pm, Had to reconsider where to fish, most of the off colored lakes I like fishing were pretty muddy.
Ended up fishing some clear lakes that were decent and got into a nice crappie bite.
Too wet for the phone, was good to get out.

Senkos or uncle ned , and small cranks worked the best. Fished some blade jig baits a long time without a single strike!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for the report! I love that area down there, get down there as much as I can. Those ponds are awesome, the area is beautiful, and it is so peaceful! I am hoping to get down there here real soon, cause I am sure the big girls are about to start killing anything that swims by them.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Heading down after work, 4 days of Turkeys, Gills and Mushrooms. 40 plus years of running down there and I still get excited like xmas morning.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I haven't been going down there even close to that many years but I understand the excitement!


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

We had a tough go Friday and Saturday as well. I caught ten saturday morning but all dinks. All Caught on a small crank and swim jig.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Yeah sounds rough to me. Ten fish in a morning is all good with me no matter what the size!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

How's the ticks? I know, stupid question. Will be camping and kayaking the remote ponds for bass this month with my teen daughter and want to be prepared.
Any suggestions on campsites?


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Lewzer said:


> How's the ticks? I know, stupid question. Will be camping and kayaking the remote ponds for bass this month with my teen daughter and want to be prepared.
> Any suggestions on campsites?


Ticks will be everywhere. Typically always have the brown variety but last week my son found a deer tick on him. So be alert.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Yeah on AEP recreation land facebook page they said the ticks are terrible. Make sure to take Permethrin and Deet.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Going to pick up some permethrin for the lower clothes. I have 100% DEET. Will also look into picaridin and decided to leave the dog at home.


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

I did the permethrin treatment on pants and 1 t shirt and didn't have a tick on me, not sure why i waited so long to try this.
I've been going down there since '96 and gotta say it is my favorite place to go in Ohio for whatever reason. It is interesting to see how some ponds go from awesome to not so good, and back to good from year to year.
There is one pond I found 10 years ago that was just unbelievable with the big crappie and big gills but it got raided pretty hard by a certain small group of people and it hasn't been the same since. This was a small lake with a lot of standing timber.
Good luck to those that are getting down there soon. Hope the bite heats up for ya!


----------

